# Poisonous Frogs, how can I stop Luke from attacking and eating em?



## jordski168 (Aug 24, 2010)

Here in the Philippines we have a certain type of frogs which are deemed deadly to eat cause they secrete neurological poison on the back side. And to make matters worse, THERE EVERYWHERE!! when I say everywhere I really mean it, you can find em in man holes, small rock caves, pipes, even wood shavings, EVERYWHERE they can squeeze in to. They are a nocturnal bunch too. After 6 months being fed by my cousin for free, he decided that its high time my dog returns the favor and asked me to release him at night so that he can get exercised, runs free, and do a little guard duty as well. My problem is these frogs, I had my trainer train Luke to get uninterested with em, but come on, dogs are dogs, and puppies get interested with things that move on there own.

If your asking, why I wont release him during the day time, well the helpers get spooked out by the dogs cause he's huge on Philippine dog standards, he also runs at em, jump and demands some playing. 

My main problem therefore, is this "Poison" errr Im afraid I might lose Luke on some stupid common frog. help!!!


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

Honestly, letting a dog run free at night is never a good idea. I realize the circumstances in the your area differ from ours, but its still not a good plan. There's many terrifying stories about being hit by cars and attacked by various animals. 

You can condition the dog to aviod frogs. Cesar Millan had a snake in the US kill one of his friends dogs. So, as a result he used a shock collar method to condition his dogs to avoid snakes. He placed a snake in a cage and when the dog took interest in the caged snake he shocked the dog and pulled it away saying no. After about 15 minutes of repetition the last thing the dog wanted was to go near a snake. In a quote from the book "In matters of life or death, when asked if I (Cesar Millan) support shock collars I would have to say I do".


----------



## West (Jul 9, 2010)

Yeah, I hate shock collars but in that particular case, I'd also support the use. Anyway, I also think letting him run free at night is not the best idea. I think poisonous frogs might end up being the least of your concerns.


----------



## jordski168 (Aug 24, 2010)

@brac: Well not to brag or anything but we have a one hectare lot completely walled with 2 guards. But I agree with you cause just this afternoon while cleaning the stockroom in the garden, a cobra popped out.:doh: There might be more of those out there. I wont let him out.


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

jordski168 said:


> @brac: Well not to brag or anything but we have a one hectare lot completely walled with 2 guards. But I agree with you cause just this afternoon while cleaning the stockroom in the garden, a cobra popped out.:doh: There might be more of those out there. I wont let him out.


As I said I really don't know your circumstances. In a walled unit with armed guards I don't think I'd feel too terrible in my area letting my Goldies choose where to sleep (inside or out) either ;-). I'd definitely condition my two to be fearful of snakes / frogs though! Good luck!


----------

